# 2 more ships aground in Japan



## Brad (Oct 11, 2006)

_*More Capesize Bulkers founder in Kashima*
LESS than two weeks after the loss of the ore carrier Giant Step off Kashima, heavy weather has brought about the grounding of two large bulkers at the same Japanese port. Ocean Longevity’s 175,000dwt Ocean Victory ran aground just outside the breakwater yesterday afternoon after discharging part of its 170,000t ore cargo, loaded in South Africa. The vessel’s master is reported to have decided to move the vessel away from the terminal halfway through discharging as a precaution against strong winds and high waves from a passing depression. Later, at around 2000 local time, the Daiichi Chuo Kisen-operated Panama-flag Ellida Ace, carrying 160,000 tonnes of iron ore from Canada, ran aground close to the northern end of Kashima breakwater. All 24 crew of the Ocean Victory and 20 Filipino seamen from Ellida Ace were airlifted by Japan Coast Guard (JCG) helicopters. JCG sources confirmed that all the rescued crew were uninjured. Tugs were standing by, but sea conditions continued to hamper refloating efforts. At midday GMT today the Ocean Victory was reported to be stable, but some of its ballast tanks and cargo holds were flooded. The vessel had not spilled oil but water leaking from the cargo holds had been discoloured by cargo. The Ellida Ace was described as “stable but with a 5 degree list to port”. No oil spill has occurred, but the ship's bow continued to be awash, and was being battered by the swell. Operators reported that the vessel had about 330 tons of heavy fuel on board and that a salvage tug was due to arrive to commence salvage efforts tomorrow._


----------



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

*Update*

From cbn.com - 

_Japanese coast guard helicopters rescued crew members from two ships that ran aground at a northeastern Japanese port, an official said today.

All 20 Filipino crew members of the Panamanian-registered Ellida Ace were rescued early this morning, with no injuries reported, according to a coast guard officer. 

The 85,350-ton ship ran aground the day before after heavy winds drove it away from the waterway near Kashima port.

The coast guard also completed a second rescue operation for all 24 crew members of the Chinese-registered cargo vessel Ocean Victory, with not one crew member suffering injury, Sato said.

The 88,853-ton vessel was trying to make a turn to avoid high waves as it was leaving a pier and ran aground in shallow water.

The port is 95 kilometers (60 miles) northeast of Tokyo._

Rushie


----------



## david (Oct 14, 2004)

*2 more ships aground in Japan.*

Rushie,
This seems to be an extraordinary business!!
Co-incidence?-Bad Weather?-Poor Seamanship?-Poor Maintenance?-Bad Luck?
But to have three large Bulkers come to grief in such a short period of time in the same general area sort of beggars the imagination.
Both the 'Ellida Ace' and 'Ocean Victory' would have been loaded with Coal..(From Canada and South Africa respectively) and the first casualty, the 'Giant Step' was loaded with Iron Ore from Port Walcott in the NW of West Australia, the 58mtpa export terminal operated by Rio Tinto.
I guess there is a steelworks in the vicinity.
I cannot find much about this Kashima place on the net, nor a map. You may be able to help, but from what I have discovered it seem to be a big artificial harbor, not a natural esturaine river port.
There is a pic of the Ellida Ace on the shipspotting site but I have not discovered anything on the other 2.
Got any thoughts on the matter, some of the other shipmates comments may be helpful.
Amazingly there has been little loss of life, although one is too many 
Regards
David D.


----------



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

*And another...!*

There's also a French container ship on the island of Re on the French coast, off Rochelle....most embarrasing though...as it's French..! A CGM ship. She's called the Rokia Delmas.

Rushie


----------



## exsailor (Dec 18, 2005)

Kashima was, in early 70's, a steelworks port for Sumitomo Steel. Loaded there for the U.S whilst working on a Japanese chartered Hong Kong owned bulkie. A faint glimmer of the grey matter makes me think this was one of the ports that we had trouble keeping still at the wharf due to swell problems. Know we had several Japanese ports (spent 18 months on the steel run) where the gantry cranes loading coiled steel trundled up and down the wharf in time with the vessel while they positioned the things in the holds. Picture of Kashima on
http:www.pref.ibaraki.jp/bukyoku/doboku/kowan/sitetop1/ENGLISH/en-kashima.html


----------



## bob francis (Sep 27, 2007)

(Thumb) (Thumb) hello members i am very excited an old ship i sailed on is being refurbised in sydney australia, this ship and her two sisters were lighthouse ships which became redundant in the eighties so anyone who would like to help restore this ship log on to m.v. cape don society cheers


----------



## G0SLP (Sep 4, 2007)

Kashima? I've been there several times loading Ethylene. Quite convenient for Narita airport.

The weather there can get up very quickly, which can catch out the unwary.

The incident with the ship leaving sounds as though it might be that it should, perhaps, have remained in port. Trouble is, with commercial pressure & occasionally pressure from port authorities, ships these days are known to sail when prudence would dictate waiting.

I've been in a major European port when the (British) Master refused to sail because of the weather, & the authorities were very unpleasant. Our employers will always back up the Master in such cir***stances; alas that's not true for all owners/managers.


----------



## cawky (Feb 11, 2007)

Hi david,

If you put a search in google earth for "Kashima Japan" youwill be taken straight to the port.It not that good quality thou.

I also found port walcott on here:-

http://www.portworld.com/topography/port_au_pwl_map.html

Cawky

PS also try a search for"Kimitsu japan" and have a look at the huge steel works to the left of the screen,it is massive ,look at how many berths there is.


----------

